# Vickie's Gull



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> If you have your own pigeon related website and would care to post a link to it in this thread, please feel free to do so!
> 
> Terry


Terry,

You remember me rescuing a pigeon with a slayed leg that I named Sweetie and that was very dear to me. I have another emergency. But it is not a pigeon, it is a Seagull. I was at the church that I go to when I spotted a seagull trying to get along. I do believe that it was hit by a car. My boyfriend couldn't believe that I was able to catch it without a problem and was able to wrap it up gently in my coat. At first it was biting the hood of my coat but soon stopped. I got mad at the person that I knew at the church trying to tell me that I was being cruel taking away a hawlk's meal from it. But I thought that the poor seagull deserved a chance to live. It is eating and drinking, but its wing is in bad shape. It is still intact but the upper portion of the wing still has mud on it. The seagull can't move its wing at all and doesn't seem to be in pain at all except for a bruised leg. I hope it is not against the law for me to try to save a seagull. But I just couldn't leave it there in the parking lot. My boyfriend seems to take the situation with the seagull alot better than my ex-husband did to Sweetie when I first rescued her. Please tell me what I should do. So far my neighbor is cool about it. Someone told me that seagulls are a protected animal. I need to know what to do next. I live in Monroe, MI now. Please contact me as soon as you can. I had to post here Terry because I didn't know where else to post. I also knew that you rescued other animals as well and I needed to get a hold of you for help.

Thank You,

Vickie


----------



## Boichot1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

Too late to reply, the maintance man from the office came knocking at my door and told me to get the seagull of my deck and put him in the field. I did what they told me to and I saw the seagull walking around in the field and I saw the manager's truck pull in the driveway and go into the field where I placed the seagull and I saw the seagull get hit and I saw the manager get out of the truck and put the seagull into a plastic bag and throw him in the dumpster. I failed at trying to save the poor seagull. I am sorry, but I wish I can do something about it. Please help me fight for the terrible loss of life of this seagull.

Thank You,

Vickie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Vickie,

I am so very sorry this all happened. You need to ADVISE the a**holes who killed this gull that the bird is protected under state and federal law. They are subject to a whole bunch of s**t if you care to pursue the issue. Trust me .. it will/would be frustrating and heartbreaking to you, but you can go for it if you want. They committed a federal crime by killing that gull. I am sorry I wasn't here for you at the moment.

You and I need to "talk" about this a bit, Vickie. There are lots of subtle things that come into play.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

*Poor thing*

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I am crying at home, I cannot imagine what you are going through. My heart is with you.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh no, that is terrible.
what he did is illegal and you can report him, they are federally protected
here are the offices in your state
http://www.fws.gov/midwest/LawEnforcement/
before you report consider what the outcome was for the poor gull.
if his wing was in that bad of shape it wouldn't have been able to be repaired well enough for release.
if he was hurt that bad, he was in terrible pain, they hide it so well, they feel pain the same as us, imagine how much pain you would be in if your arm was as injured as his wing.
seagulls have to be able to fly, the ones who people try to keep do not do well in captivity, they have terrible problems with their feet, they just have to spend so much time in water and on the wing.
they would need to be kept in huge enclosures with huge pools of water that are constantly being filtered and cleaned. they like to poop in the water, they would always need to be checked for bumble foot and be given oral antibiotics when they start getting it.
they will never understand why they can't fly
these birds live very long lives in captivity up to 45 years
it's one bird that i think is cruel to keep in captivity, aside from the laws
that jerk chose a horrible way to end his life, but i think from the description of his injuries, his life did need to be ended and he was suffering


----------

